# Am I the only one...



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 25, 2017)

If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


Welcome to club soccer.  I personally would trade you Lancaster for Temecula (based solely on distance of travel), but it's impossible to put every team in a place that is geographically friendly to them.  Get used to more of this if you stay in the activity, but generally only for State Cup until your team gets older and more ambitious and wants to travel far for tournaments or gets to a higher/older level in league where you have to travel farther to find teams at your team's competition-level.

Only thing I will say, as someone who has had multiple kids playing with one aged out and a couple of others still in it, is that my aged-out son recalls the long trips better than any of the local games.  Sometimes the memories are about the wind and frost in Lancaster or the pouring rain in San Bernardino, but they are memories nonetheless and he seems to remember them fondly.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 25, 2017)

Soccermoms, that does seem like a lot for an 8yo to my eyes...maybe you started competitive soccer too early for your family's tastes/ethos/values...my kids started club  around 11yo...every family and every kid is different tho you are right to question the orthodoxy/age appropriateness of 6 hrs of travel rt etc at 8yo...girls are different than boys tho...best wishes...


----------



## outside! (Jan 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


DD is on a highly competitive team. While they always play to win, there have certainly been tournaments where the players were not all that upset about not moving on. After losing in PK's in the quarter finals of last year's National Cup, they were excited about the prospect of a soccer free weekend and were already making plans to go to the beach on the drive home. I personally don't think a U9 team should ever travel out of it's normal playing area.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


First, 8 year olds should not be playing club soccer.  Second, if you commit to club soccer that is a COMMITMENT.  Hoping to lose is mentality that permeates everything and is not a good mentality to have.  Again why do you have an 8 year old playing club soccer if the commitment isn't there?

My experience was that my player LOVED to travel to far off places to play soccer from the beginning (age 9).  I hated to drive to Lancaster every year but I LOVED the time spent with my player and her passion for it.  And she remembers her game in the freezing rain that she played in U12 National Cup to this day.  She remembered it this year when they played in bad conditions in college this year.

Just a little perspective...


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

I blew off State Cup for my 8 year old, no, you're not the only one.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh I totally understand the commitment with Club soccer, he's my 3rd.  I agree it is a bit young to be playing SC at this age; we agreed knowing it'd be a gamble with the venues.  It's a terrible feeling to wish your child to be unsuccessful at something because you as a parent, doesn't want to take the effort.


----------



## MWN (Jan 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


A few years ago, my boy's U11 team qualified for the "next round" as the wild card in Lancaster.  Sure, we hoped the team would take their bracket, but it was clear too all that they didn't have the horses to go deep and would eventually lose to the stronger teams.  So, it was with mixed emotions that we all accepted our fate with the Wild Card advancement and made plans for another trip to Lancaster the following weekend.  They played a hard fought game that ended in a draw and went to PKs.  We lost.  I wasn't sad.  Were we committed to winning?  Yes. But was I kinda glad we didn't advance?  You betcha.  In short, you are not alone.


----------



## justneededaname (Jan 25, 2017)

So much depends on the family and the kid. I got lucky and my son's first two State Cups (age 7 and 8) were played locally. But his first trip to Lancaster (age 9) was really a lot of fun (drive the musical road, it is cool). My son has now been with teams to Dallas twice, Orlando, Manchester, England, and in April he is headed to Barcelona. He now thinks it is not tournament if he doesn't get to stay in a hotel and not a good tournament if he doesn't get to go on an airplane.  Two weekends ago we spent a Saturday night in a hotel in Corona for an 8am CRL game at Silverlakes. When it was time to go to bed my son turned off the TV, lay down in bed, put his hands behind his head and said "Life is good". Then he turned over and fell asleep.

You are definitely not alone in not looking forward to the trip to Lancaster. But, give it a chance, it may turn out that your player loves it.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


Is your kid staying with the same team/coach/club next year?
Think about the kids that already have 1 foot out the door to another team.  Driving to Lancaster/Temecula/Etc knowing that as soon as it ends, they can move on to their new team.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 25, 2017)

State Cup has used some far-flung venues in its time. A few years ago you might have been sent to Apple Valley, and not the good part of Apple Valley, either.  A few years before that and you might have been sent to Bakersfield.  Lancaster is better than either.  Sadly, from the  cuisine department, the best place to eat is still the AM/PM at the corner of East Ave. M and Division.


----------



## gauchosean (Jan 25, 2017)

It won't be be last time you will not mind losing. Whether it is avoiding a long drive for State Cup, losing on Sunday morning in Vegas so you can beat the traffic or getting eliminated on Saturday afternoon at Nomads so can have at least one day off at home during Thanksgiving weekend. 

Winning isn't everything.


----------



## outside! (Jan 25, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> State Cup has used some far-flung venues in its time. A few years ago you might have been sent to Apple Valley, and not the good part of Apple Valley, either.  A few years before that and you might have been sent to Bakersfield.  Lancaster is better than either.  Sadly, from the  cuisine department, the best place to eat is still the AM/PM at the corner of East Ave. M and Division.


We once tried to meet the team at the mall for dinner. Everyplace was packed and the kids were starving. We found a Japanese place called Saku Saki at 1232 W Ave K that was very good and reasonable priced. I also liked that it was not a part of a chain.


----------



## justneededaname (Jan 25, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Sadly, from the  cuisine department, the best place to eat is still the AM/PM at the corner of East Ave. M and Division.


If you have time either on the way up or the way back, stop at Charlie Brown Farms (http://charliebrownfarms.com/). This place is old Americana at its best.

After that, you have all the same places you would get anywhere else in Southern California. Take the team to the Antelope Valley Mall and there is a BJs, Yard House, Claim Jumper. There is even a Trader Joes if you want to just do it yourself.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jan 25, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> A few years ago you might have been sent to Apple Valley


My daughter's team won their flight and had to go to Apple Valley in U12 Governor's division last year. If they had come in second or Wild Card, they got to play in Norco. Some reward for winning!!!



Daniel Miller said:


> Lancaster is better than either. Sadly, from the cuisine department, the best place to eat is still the AM/PM at the corner of East Ave. M and Division


There is a great place in the old Downtown Palmdale called Lee Ester's Cajun or something like that. 

The Palmdale Holiday Inn goes out of its way to cater to soccer families. They will hold breakfast late if you have an 8:00 game and rush back.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 26, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Is your kid staying with the same team/coach/club next year?
> Think about the kids that already have 1 foot out the door to another team.  Driving to Lancaster/Temecula/Etc knowing that as soon as it ends, they can move on to their new team.


Please don't put Temecula in the same sentence as Lancaster. It is much more central and light years ahead as a destination than Lancaster.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Please don't put Temecula in the same sentence as Lancaster. It is much more central and light years ahead as a destination than Lancaster.


Plus Temecula have or are close to a lot of wineries....perfect place for the parents to relax lol.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jan 26, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Plus Temecula have or are close to a lot of wineries....perfect place for the parents to relax lol.


Ponte!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 26, 2017)

For those going to Temecula, I think that Ortega Highway is closed for a while.  Sinkhole from the rain.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 26, 2017)

Temecula is a nice choice except for the 15/91 construction.

_Alls I know_ is last time we stayed in Victorville for an Apple Valley weekend, I had that uncomfortable feeling that there's no way I'd want to be outside of my hotel alone after dark. Didn't feel that in Lancaster, although could do without the unpredictable whether there.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 26, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Ponte!


I like the cavern at Ponte. Wiens has very good wine.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 26, 2017)

timbuck said:


> For those going to Temecula, I think that Ortega Highway is closed for a while.  Sinkhole from the rain.


Here's an article on the road closure:
http://m.ocregister.com/articles/highway-742287-county-caltrans.html


----------



## Dargle (Jan 26, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> Temecula is a nice choice except for the 15/91 construction.


Is that bad enough right now to go a few miles out of the way and take the 60 all the way to the 15 so as to avoid the 91 completely?


----------



## sandshark (Jan 27, 2017)

It only gets worst from here on, If you are seeing things clearly at this age then you are doing better than most. Don't let the clubs suck your life away.


----------



## It won't matter later (Jan 27, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If my 8 yrs old make it out of R1 of Mayors div, we will head to Lancaster.  I'm secretly wishing they won't, as that's 3 hrs for us from SD. Yes we could have opted out, but I didn't want my kid to be the only one from his team not playing.  But I'm not looking forward to traveling that far!  Just curious, any other parents feeling this way? I might be okay if they are much older.


If it helps, my u18 player is signing her NLI next week.  I have been putting together photos of her soccer memories this week.  Her u8 and u9 photos of trips to Lancaster for State Cups, including the stays at the Oxford Suites where she witnessed her first police activity have been the subject of many of the "favorite memories."  Their team won State Cup at u10.  And she absolutely loves to tell the story of learning that her still-best friend's mom was going to a baby while we were driving on that road to Lancaster.  Those two girls were screaming with joy about it the WHOLE way.... That "baby" now also plays club soccer and just wants to be like the big girls.

Yah, it is not the greatest way to spend a Saturday.  But, in 10 years, it just may be the memories your kid finds some of her fondest.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Please don't put Temecula in the same sentence as Lancaster. It is much more central and light years ahead as a destination than Lancaster.


Temecula can't touch Lancaster on easy access to Meth, cmon dude!


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Temecula can't touch Lancaster on easy access to Meth, cmon dude!


We never stayed in Temecula, since it is a short drive away.  We stayed in Palmdale/Lancaster several times (maybe a dozen?) over the years.   During that time, there were two midnight police chases that ended right outside our hotel (same hotel, two consecutive years) and a shooting in the bar next door to a different hotel.  And the whole town apparently had no bananas one Sunday.

On the other hand, we stayed in a hotel that had once been a Holiday Inn and the nicest place in Palmdale/Lancaster, back in the 70s when the freeway ended right as it came out of the mountains.  One Friday night the night manager was doubling as the bartender, so when anyone checked in he let us make our own drinks on the honor system and pay for them when he got back to the bar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Temecula can't touch Lancaster on easy access to Meth, cmon dude!


Again with the Meth BS, but coming from you wellll......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Temecula can't touch Lancaster on easy access to Meth, cmon dude!


And they don't like illegal alien criminals either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again with the Meth BS, but coming from you wellll......


Meth is big in the Wezdumbs gay community.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again with the Meth BS, but coming from you wellll......


Don't be a hater, just a little Friday comedy....


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 27, 2017)

our games this weekend are postponed. not sure what that means for next weekend.


----------



## Sped (Jan 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again with the Meth BS, but coming from you wellll......


Temecula's just a hop, skip and a jump from Hemet, Perris and Romoland.  All the meth you need out there.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 27, 2017)

Dargle said:


> Is that bad enough right now to go a few miles out of the way and take the 60 all the way to the 15 so as to avoid the 91 completely?


Possibly ... depends on how early in the morning you are traveling. There are overnight lane closures that slow things down. 
Link here: http://www.sr91project.info/construction-alerts


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 27, 2017)

Sped said:


> Temecula's just a hop, skip and a jump from Hemet, Perris and Romoland.  All the meth you need out there.


Now that I agree with.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> our games this weekend are postponed. not sure what that means for next weekend.


With some of the brackets postponed, and some not - and more rain on the way - could be an interesting year.


----------

